# Any Birders Here?



## pannaking22 (Jan 20, 2016)

Out of curiosity, is there anyone here on AB who birds as well?


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, my father is the president of the Canary and Cage Bird Federation in Turkey so I grew up around them. Dad still has a collection of a few hundred and in fact is in Portugal right now for the world competition.

I never liked the small bird but intelligent animals like Congo Grey Parrots or the modern dinosaurs like birds of prey are super interesting. Currently, snakes take all my time but if I reduce my collection, I may get a parrot.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, not exactly, but if for birds we can count Bats -- c'mon, they fly too lol -- i have four on my farmhouse in the garden, i use those against mosquitoes btw, and _Pavo cristatus _(but my cousin keep them because i live in the city, even if i'm pretty isolated lol, he's in the country on the other hand) then yes.


----------



## CobaltWrangler (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a male Goffin"s cockatoo, adopted him from his previous owner 3 years ago. He's my "interactive" pet .


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Very cool all, thanks for sharing! I don't have any birds, but I enjoy going out on the weekends and bird watching. Might get a bird someday, but that'll be when I have a bigger place with a lot more space lol.


----------



## Illusion (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't bird-watch, but I certainly enjoy seeing birds out in the wild, always have done. Where I live now we get some crazy sea birds, i've seen birds i'd never ever seen before, including artic terns, puffins and oyster catchers, it's fab.

Pet birds wise, I have 2 birds of prey, an owl and a European buzzard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Jan 29, 2016)

I do not have a bird but I hope to someday have a Senegal parrot.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Feb 5, 2016)

I figured you meant bird watching. I have a passing interest. Depending on the time of year I do go out and watch sometimes.

I also own six smaller parrots. They're a pain but I love 'em.


----------



## Dark (Feb 6, 2016)

Do I bird watch? Not really but I do look at every bird that passes me in the sky (and since I've been doing it noticed a lot more than I used to). I've seen two owls flying at night which was fairly surprising as I'd never seen one in the wild before. I've seen more hawks than I can count and I see my own birds everyday. I have 7 pigeons and 5 doves (although technically they're all doves). Birds are incredible, no other animal group that I know of ranges from hummingbird size to ostrich size.

Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Illusion said:


> I don't bird-watch, but I certainly enjoy seeing birds out in the wild, always have done. Where I live now we get some crazy sea birds, i've seen birds i'd never ever seen before, including artic terns, puffins and oyster catchers, it's fab.
> 
> Pet birds wise, I have 2 birds of prey, an owl and a European buzzard


That's awesome that you get to see those sea birds! I'm surrounded by a sea of corn and soy so my birds are a little different lol, but I still enjoy going out maybe once a week to see what I can find (actually just documented species #102 a couple weeks ago). I picked up birding late last fall to give me something to do when the bugs aren't out and I'm glad I did. 



Darkpredator said:


> Do I bird watch? Not really but I do look at every bird that passes me in the sky (and since I've been doing it noticed a lot more than I used to). I've seen two owls flying at night which was fairly surprising as I'd never seen one in the wild before. I've seen more hawks than I can count and I see my own birds everyday. I have 7 pigeons and 5 doves (although technically they're all doves). Birds are incredible, no other animal group that I know of ranges from hummingbird size to ostrich size.
> 
> Eric


Congrats on seeing the owls! I've heard a couple species calling, but haven't gotten lucky enough to see one yet. I have seen both hummingbirds and ostriches in the wild though and both were certainly a treat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fishcrunch (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been getting into bird-watching this past year or so, outside of arachnids and some insects it's definitely become a large part of my life. I actually plan on doing some research on Green Kingerfisher (Chloroceryle americana) distribution and ecology in west-central texas, checking out the Devil's and Llano rivers.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 7, 2016)

Fishcrunch said:


> I've been getting into bird-watching this past year or so, outside of arachnids and some insects it's definitely become a large part of my life. I actually plan on doing some research on Green Kingerfisher (Chloroceryle americana) distribution and ecology in west-central texas, checking out the Devil's and Llano rivers.


It's a fun off season hobby that I'm planning on continuing when things warm up and all the migrants return. Best of luck on finding the green kingfisher! I want to visit Texas at some point for a couple weeks of birding and bugging!


----------



## tonypace2009 (Feb 9, 2016)

This is charlie I had her for over 15 years. She passed away 3 months ago. Some birds are very long term pets.


----------



## Fishcrunch (Feb 9, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> It's a fun off season hobby that I'm planning on continuing when things warm up and all the migrants return. Best of luck on finding the green kingfisher! I want to visit Texas at some point for a couple weeks of birding and bugging!


I find it rather peculiar that half of my time spent outside I'm either frantically flipping rocks/checking trails for inverts (Especially that darn Phyrnus operculatus), or i'm frozen in place, inspecting a stationary Blue Grosbeak or some Towhees. Texas is truly the best of both worlds, lol.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 9, 2016)

tonypace2009 said:


> View attachment 205346
> View attachment 205346
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss! Birds can make very long term pets and I've heard it's the long-lived ones that can be really great to bond with.



Fishcrunch said:


> I find it rather peculiar that half of my time spent outside I'm either frantically flipping rocks/checking trails for inverts (Especially that darn Phyrnus operculatus), or i'm frozen in place, inspecting a stationary Blue Grosbeak or some Towhees. Texas is truly the best of both worlds, lol.


I would say that Illinois is the same, but there's not much going on in central Illinois for birds or bugs so I usually have to travel a little bit to get the good stuff lol.


----------



## Tigrosa (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh hell yes! Bird nerd here. I'm not as good as I used to be (when I was ten I could identify pretty much every native bird by their calls alone) before I caught the reptile bug, but I absolutely love birds and bird watching.

Hard to beat raptors as far as just... a sheer force of nature. They're incredible.


----------



## Fishcrunch (Feb 9, 2016)

Tigrosa said:


> Oh hell yes! Bird nerd here. I'm not as good as I used to be (when I was ten I could identify pretty much every native bird by their calls alone) before I caught the reptile bug, but I absolutely love birds and bird watching.
> 
> Hard to beat raptors as far as just... a sheer force of nature. They're incredible.


West Texas certainly has its diversity of raptors! I'm still fairly rusty at IDing most Buteos, though pointing out the more uncommon species like the Zone-tailed and Common Black isn't too difficult.....if you can find them of course, lol.


----------



## Tigrosa (Feb 9, 2016)

Very cool!! I live on the southern coast of New York state... I don't get to see many different Buteos. :/ redtails are relatively uncommon, but we do have sightings. I saw a red-shouldered hawk in NYC a few years ago, in the dead of winter. 

We do have Cooper's and sharpies, and I've also had the occasional peregrine sighting.

I also have spots for great horned owls and eastern screech-owls  with at least one barn own sighting. We've yet to actually lay eyes on any of the owls... except for one awesome occasion where my friend managed to call two eastern screech owls over to us, haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fishcrunch (Feb 9, 2016)

That's insane! It's funny how receptive many birds are to their own calls! I can tell you how much fun it is to stroll up to a towhee or cactus wren and play their calls back at them and watch them flip out! They sometimes will get within a foot of you and scream at your phone as it plays the call, lol. But yeah we definitely see some red-shouldered frequently around here, I'd love to see a peregrine though.


----------



## Tigrosa (Feb 10, 2016)

Strangely enough, most of the peregrine sightings around here occur near municipal bridges. They like to nest among the rafters.

They sure like pigeons


----------



## TomM (Feb 10, 2016)

I've had birds in my life since I was born.  My parents had two parakeets (Spade and Buddy) when I was a baby.  Got a cockatiel (Sam) when I was a toddler.  He just passed away this past fall at the age of 23.  My mom got a mitred conure (Ivy) when I was around 7 years old, I'm 27 now. Ivy is still alive and doing just fine.  When I was in high school I took in two parrotlets (Copernicus & Little Bird) that were used by a breeder and didn't take great care of them.  Now I have coturnix quail, but only one has a name.  He's the friendliest one and enjoys sitting on my shoulder while I walk around the garden.  His name is Dan Quail.  I also help take care of some red tail hawks and owls at a local wildlife sanctuary.  Here's some pictures:

*Sam the cockatiel *(RIP 1992 - 2015)






*Little Bird the parrotlet being goofy*






*Ivy the Mitred Conure*






*Hannibal the one-eyed Eastern Screech Owl*






*Dan Quail the Coturnix Quail*

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Very cool! I'd like to volunteer at a wildlife center, but there aren't that many around here, so I'm planning on volunteering at local forest preserves when things warm up a little bit. There's one in town that actually has 3 eastern screech owls, so I wouldn't mind volunteering there


----------



## eminart (Feb 18, 2016)

Not a "birder" per se, but I am a licensed falconer. I usually fly red tailed hawks, which is what I have currently.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't bird watch, but i do have a congo african grey that I love with every ounce of my heart. He follows me everywhere and makes the cutest noises when he gets excited to see me. He adores me and hates everyone else LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illusion (Feb 20, 2016)

eminart said:


> Not a "birder" per se, but I am a licensed falconer. I usually fly red tailed hawks, which is what I have currently.


Absolutely stunning hawk, i've always loved red tails, i wanted one for a very long time and had planned on getting one until my little rescued European buzzard came into my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illusion (Feb 20, 2016)

This is my owl, a vermiculated eagle owl. 
Shamefully I don't have any photos of my buzzard on here as it's quite a new lap top.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow, that's awesome @eminart and @Illusion that you have your own raptors! My girlfriend wants to get an owl at some point, but not sure how easy that is to do lol. If nothing else, we might do some volunteering at a wildlife center or bird banding station so we can still be close to birds like that.


----------



## TomM (Feb 24, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Wow, that's awesome @eminart and @Illusion that you have your own raptors! My girlfriend wants to get an owl at some point, but not sure how easy that is to do lol. If nothing else, we might do some volunteering at a wildlife center or bird banding station so we can still be close to birds like that.


I would say that the volunteering at a wildlife center is the best idea.  That's what I do and I love it. Plus, I don't have to worry about the owls and red tail hawk every day since there are other volunteers that also do a great job taking care of the birds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fishcrunch (Feb 24, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Wow, that's awesome @eminart and @Illusion that you have your own raptors! My girlfriend wants to get an owl at some point, but not sure how easy that is to do lol. If nothing else, we might do some volunteering at a wildlife center or bird banding station so we can still be close to birds like that.


Lol you might want to tell her to have a more reasonable dream, like a conure or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 24, 2016)

My grandfather owned a horned owl in college.  He claims that he used to fly it down the dorm halls, and that he would tie a string around its leg and his wrist at night, so that every time it hooted he could tug the string and it would stop.  Not sure if that changes reasonableness, but it's a cute story anyway.  He later gave it to the museum of science in boston.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sajaha (Mar 22, 2016)

I work with raptors at a refuge. Just feeding, cleaning, daily care and sometimes handling for education programs. Really amazing creatures and truly captivating up close. We have a few parrots as well. I'm always up close to them if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 30, 2016)

Very cool stuff all, thanks for sharing!


----------



## twinkleyell (Apr 20, 2016)

i bird as well! i own four budgies. one day i hope to get either a senegal parrot or a cockatiel. theyre such cool dudes


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 1, 2019)

Just came in today and managed to track down 42 species without hitting one of the biggest hotspots in the area. Probably would have hit 60 if I swung by there. Not a bad way to start the year!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Jan 1, 2019)

I’ve had quite a few chickens over the past, currently have three and all are total characters. Have also had budgies and an eclectus parrot when I was little, unfortunately I didn’t really look after them properly as I was too young and my parents didn’t really care.

As for wild birds I don’t exactly do much in the way of bird watching, but it’s always a treat to see any raptors flying around. Saw some Brahminy kites, ospreys and a white bellied sea eagle while in Western Australia. One of the people I was with got these two pics of the eagle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 2, 2019)

Gorgeous bird! It almost reminds me of the swallow-tailed kites we get in the US (minus the tails of course).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clareesi (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm a birder! I actually have 3 rescue parrots currently and am an active outdoor birder as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 23, 2019)

Cracked 60 over the weekend with a list of 63 on Sunday. I'm trying to get out as much as possible to get ready for the birding festival in a couple weeks since I'm leading two trips.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 11, 2019)

Great festival! The weather wasn't the most cooperative on Friday and Saturday, but the birders from all over seemed to have a good time. We even had people from Canada and Brazil attending. Lots of lifers for everyone and I even picked up a few too (take that nemesis bird, Morelet's seedeater).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono (Feb 19, 2019)

Congrats on your success!  Had to google that seedeater- what a cute bird. 

Not a birder here but like many, like to pause and look at a bird passing by & had various pet birds, including 'exotics'- parrots, softbills, game birds, poultry and waterfowl over the years.  Sort of a "genetics hobbyist", had fun combining genetics in many of the birds but currently only have a few chickens with unusual genes to play with. 

Recent bird sightings- last week paused to watch a large flock of white pelicans going around in circles to gain altitude then gliding off in formation. I keep forgetting just how _huge _they are. In the last couple weeks, regular sightings of what I believe to be white tailed kites(? they are kites of some kind for sure..) hanging around in the neighbor's trees.  This weekend got to see what appears to be a courtship ritual- one bird in particular was flying around slowly with the wings raised high above their backs and fluttering slightly like a butterfly.  That was both odd and beautiful.  Also what appears to be several different species of warblers attracted to the flowering aloes.. hopeless with identifying them though. This morning watched a pair of wrens(no idea what species) bringing nesting materials to a spot in the yard.  Pretty much never see wrens of any sort around here so that was a double treat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 20, 2019)

TomM said:


> I've had birds in my life since I was born.  My parents had two parakeets (Spade and Buddy) when I was a baby.  Got a cockatiel (Sam) when I was a toddler.  He just passed away this past fall at the age of 23.  My mom got a mitred conure (Ivy) when I was around 7 years old, I'm 27 now. Ivy is still alive and doing just fine.  When I was in high school I took in two parrotlets (Copernicus & Little Bird) that were used by a breeder and didn't take great care of them.  Now I have coturnix quail, but only one has a name.  He's the friendliest one and enjoys sitting on my shoulder while I walk around the garden.  His name is Dan Quail.  I also help take care of some red tail hawks and owls at a local wildlife sanctuary.  Here's some pictures:
> 
> *Sam the cockatiel *(RIP 1992 - 2015)
> 
> ...


Ohh, very nice birds!! They are beutiful!!!


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 20, 2019)

I have never had any bird, but i love watching birds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 20, 2019)

aphono said:


> Congrats on your success!  Had to google that seedeater- what a cute bird.
> 
> Not a birder here but like many, like to pause and look at a bird passing by & had various pet birds, including 'exotics'- parrots, softbills, game birds, poultry and waterfowl over the years.  Sort of a "genetics hobbyist", had fun combining genetics in many of the birds but currently only have a few chickens with unusual genes to play with.
> 
> Recent bird sightings- last week paused to watch a large flock of white pelicans going around in circles to gain altitude then gliding off in formation. I keep forgetting just how _huge _they are. In the last couple weeks, regular sightings of what I believe to be white tailed kites(? they are kites of some kind for sure..) hanging around in the neighbor's trees.  This weekend got to see what appears to be a courtship ritual- one bird in particular was flying around slowly with the wings raised high above their backs and fluttering slightly like a butterfly.  That was both odd and beautiful.  Also what appears to be several different species of warblers attracted to the flowering aloes.. hopeless with identifying them though. This morning watched a pair of wrens(no idea what species) bringing nesting materials to a spot in the yard.  Pretty much never see wrens of any sort around here so that was a double treat.


I've been after the seedeater since I moved down here a year and a half ago, so it was great to finally see it. It was a super cooperative male too, so everyone got great looks and pics.

Pelicans are massive, but I love seeing them! Birds are starting to migrate north again too, so now's a great time to see a variety of species including some that won't be around for long.

I love seeing wrens! Based on timing and behavior I'd guess house wrens. I actually just saw a canyon wren for the first time last week, so that was awesome! He popped right up when I played a canyon wren call as well, so my wife and I both got great looks at him.


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 28, 2019)

Getting closer, I'm at 392, so I'm hoping 2020 will be the year I reach lifer #400. I'm missing plenty of shorebirds, so a couple drives to the coast should help me wrap that up. That or going further west.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 10, 2020)

I broke 400 species in the US at the end of 2020 with a long overdue trip to Cameron County, TX, with a black skimmer being the magical one. Way too cool. Just finished up being a driver and a last minute guide at a nearby birding festival this past weekend. Even picked up a lifer doing that, black-throated grey warbler. It's a gorgeous species and was a male in breeding plumage too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Feb 11, 2020)

While I don't specifically go bird watching, when I lived on the family farm or go on walks I look for them. I would say I have a fairly high knowledge of the local bird species and a above average knowledge of species worldwide. I've seen some fairly rare species (for my area) over the years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate (Feb 11, 2020)

Started getting into it a few years back. Bought a Sibley and a Stokes book for IDing. Mainly shore birds and ducks are local. Never could ID small birds like warblers, wrens, etc. I started back up recently though. I want to see an owl one day, that's my unicorn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## extrovertinvert (Feb 11, 2020)

Yep I'm a pretty serious birder as well. It scratched that collecting itch that I have to see or Cath 'em all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 12, 2020)

SonsofArachne said:


> While I don't specifically go bird watching, when I lived on the family farm or go on walks I look for them. I would say I have a fairly high knowledge of the local bird species and a above average knowledge of species worldwide. I've seen some fairly rare species (for my area) over the years.


That's how it started for me, I'd see them everywhere and then I really started getting into it. Lots of neat stuff to learn.



checkmate said:


> Started getting into it a few years back. Bought a Sibley and a Stokes book for IDing. Mainly shore birds and ducks are local. Never could ID small birds like warblers, wrens, etc. I started back up recently though. I want to see an owl one day, that's my unicorn.


That's funny that you mention that, I really like ducks, but I'm terrible with shorebirds. But I'll take shorebirds over gulls any day. I got really good at warblers when I lived in Illinois because they'd come migrating through in large numbers, but since I've moved to south Texas I'm further away from the main migration lines. That said, we still get the weird lost birds with some regularity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twantula1215 (Feb 14, 2020)

One of my brothers has a Belgian Waterslager Canary name Elvis, that has eyes for me. Little dude starts singing his head off when I walk into the room.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been trying to get into it lately. Birds are very dope, love the birds of prey.


----------



## Rhino1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Not sure if it counts but I love poultry, we have several types of purebred chickens, a khaki Campbell duck named Coco and my daughter has a budgerigar named Steve


----------

